# Stuck faucet cartridge. Need advice (pic encl)



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

will the blue ring unscrew out of the faucet?


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

No, it does not turn in either direction. The threads you see are for the nut that screws down on top of the cartridge.

The cartridge does have a bit of a wiggle, but will not move in any direction without more force than I think I would have to use.

I was hoping that there was something stuck or repairable in the cartridge to stop the dripping before I shelled out the $40 + dollars for parts.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't know if this is relevant to your Graff fawcett, but here is a *general* video for removing cartridge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RRp2kzmr7A


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the video link. 

I that video he is using a puller. Graff informed that a puller was not required to get the cartridge out.

Any other tips or advice?


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I am trying to research further. I found this on the Graff site
http://www.graff-faucets.com/en-nam/faq



> *Is there a warranty on Graff products?*
> Yes. The Limited Warranty:
> 
> Graff products are warranted to the original purchaser to be free from defects in materials and workmanship. *The ceramic cartridge is warranted for the lifetime of the product. If at any time a valve mechanism should fail, Graff will provide a replacement part free of charge.* This does not include thermostatic, pressure balance, or diverter cartridges. A limited lifetime warranty, for the finish, is provided to the original purchaser. Purchaser should return any defective or non-conforming product to Graff, freight prepaid, after notification from Graff


Did Graff tell you how to remove the cartridge, or a web site to show the procedure?


see also http://starcraftcustombuilders.com/sources.faucets2.htm#graff_namelink


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

First, a big thanks for the link to Graff's warranty info. I'll contact them directly about getting the cartridge replaced without charge.

No, the Graff website does not provide any instruction on removal. My contact there only informed me that a puller was not needed.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

in their exploded picture it looks like they call that blue piece the cartridge nut. i don't know what model you have so i just looked at one that was similar.
here is the link to the pdf files. i had to open two of them. the exploded picture and the parts list aren't combined in the same file


http://www.graff-faucets.com/en-nam/g-2800-lm25


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine is the Graff Perfeque G-1700-LM3

I looked at the diagram and its similar to mine. The nut you are referring is brass and I already removed it. It goes on top of the cartridge.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

should be the retainer nut, not sure why it is round like that. maybe soak it in lime-away over night to break loose any deposits that might be causing it to stick. it definitely should screw off with channel locks.


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, that nut was already removed. It unscrewed easily. Now, to get that cartridge out


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

oh, well then the cartridge should just pull out. the retainer nut holds the cartridge in place. it's probably just stuck from deposits and crap from the water. soak it in lime-away, and just keep working/wiggling it till it pulls out. i know you don't want to damage it, but my guess is it is just stuck. maybe wrap the blue part with electrical tape before clamping some pliers on it and yanking.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I asked Graff - but not sure they really answered the question. You have the fawcet and cartridge to test this.

Link is http://www.faucetdirect.com/mediabase/specifications/graff_g_1700_lm3_installation_15.pdf


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, thanks for digging that up! I can see that the cartridge is not held by anything other than the nut I removed. I think I'll just have to put a little more muscle into pulling it out.

Thanks again for the heads up on the warranty. Looks like Graff will supply a cartridge at no charge!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider turning the water back on momentarily using the water pressure to remove it or assist you pulling. You might suspend a towel over it in case it comes flying out. :thumbup:


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

I restated my question re Graff


> Thanks Glayd. Do you have info specific on removing the cartridge? A colleague has the fawcett with a leak and is trying to remove the cartridge.


And the response


> Glayd Price
> 6:44 PM (1 minute ago)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James492 (Sep 18, 2012)

Got that sucker out!!

Since I knew I was getting a new one sent to me I put a little more force on it and it popped out.

Thanks everyone for the help. Much appreciated!


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad you got it. A little more force was the answer, -- Someone will come by this thread some day looking at removing a Graff cartridge....


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Fairview said:


> Consider turning the water back on momentarily using the water pressure to remove it or assist you pulling. You might suspend a towel over it in case it comes flying out. :thumbup:


 :laughing:Now thats funny,i dont care who ya is! :laughing:


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

A couple of months ago I too was struggling with a faucet cartridge~Moen. No amount of force could pull that cartridge out. Putting together a lever jig and attempting I actually cracked the outer housing in the attempt this, after Moen said all I could do was to drill the cartridge out inch: 
Ultimately I purchased a replacement~American Standard


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

If the center of a moen cartridge comes out but shell is still stuck in there the easiest way i know to remove then is with a 1/2" pipe tap and a piece of 1/4" copper around 2" long.
Shove the copper down the hole where the stem came out till it bottems out on back of faucet housing,then thread the pipe tap into the shell and start cranking.
When the tap bottems out against the copper keep screwing it in untill the shell comes out of faucet.


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to know if I ever get another Moen


----------



## coralman808 (Dec 24, 2013)

James492 said:


> Mine is the Graff Perfeque G-1700-LM3
> 
> I looked at the diagram and its similar to mine. The nut you are referring is brass and I already removed it. It goes on top of the cartridge.


How did you get this brass part out? I'm having the worst trouble with this, too.


----------



## coralman808 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nevermind! I just needed a better wrench and some elbow grease.


----------



## Turbogus (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, It took some heavy pulling on mine too.....er......faucet cartridge that is.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Fairview said:


> Consider turning the water back on momentarily using the water pressure to remove it or assist you pulling. You might suspend a towel over it in case it comes flying out. :thumbup:


Yea, Do that. Call Larry, Moe, And Curly to come over for backup. Make sure you post the video.:laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

plumberinlaw said:


> Yea, Do that. Call Larry, Moe, And Curly to come over for backup. Make sure you post the video.:laughing:


No backup needed if you know how to turn the water on one drip faster than the leak that needs repaired. We're talking hydraulics and that's way above L,M and C.

In the next class session :laughing: I'll demonstrate how to correct a plumber screw up without turning the water off. 

The screw up. When the plumber arrived to replace the delta cartridges ( two controls H-C ) water on was CCW. When he departed water on was CW. That doesn't set too well with old folks that's set in their ways. :laughing:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Turbogus said:


> Good to know if I ever get another Moen


I just used a metal drill bit that was a touch over sized for the center hole. It grabbed that outer shell and it came right out.


----------



## k8jugs (Feb 27, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I have a very relevant question. My cartridge was equally as stuck. Well my ladylike elbow grease was obviously a little too much for that poor little cartridge and it didn't stand a chance. The blue body came out but the little white bit which I think is the retaining washer (?) is left in the bloomin tap! The cartridge is in bits which is fine as I was going to buy a new one any way but I can't get the other bit out. I don't want to damage anything that is under it - can anyone tell me any good ideas to get it out. Little bits may or may not have already been tore off in my lady rage this morning


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had to remove many of these of all brands. That cartridge is likely being held in by an "O" ring. These can sometimes act as if they have been glued in. Put a drop of dishwashing soap into the fixture so that it will run down the sides of the cartridge. then put the handle back on without the retaining nut, put the screw back in turning it about half of the screw length. Now, IF--you can get a flat blade screwdriver under the faucet handle under the faucet handle and the top of the fixture--pry very carefully and see if the cartridge will come straight up. DO NOT pry too aggressively or you will likely break the handle. Another trick to try will be to put the screw only back into the cartridge, grab the screw with a pair of vise-grips and lightly tap on the back side of the curved jaw of the vise-grips with a small hammer. You may damage the head of the screw doing this but these screws are readily available at most apron stores or plumbing supply houses. Good Luck


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a ceramic cartridge like this stuck in my faucet before. I rigged up a puller - short PVC pipe + screw and nut through a brace (any flat metal/thing with a hole that can hold the screw and nut). I screwed the screw into the cartridge handle, turned the screw and it pulled up the cartridge.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Turn the cartridge back and forth. The O-ring seals tend to swell. It should break lose. Do not just pull out.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Turn the cartridge back and forth. The O-ring seals tend to swell. It should break lose. Do not just pull out.


Depending on the cartridge, it might not turn. Mine had two protruding feet at the bottom that fit into two depressions at the base of the faucet body. So, there's no way the whole cartridge can be turned to loosen it. 

Sucks that most ceramic cartridges have plastic bodies. The cartridges are cheap though, if they're available. I had to buy mine overseas because they were $99 here in the USA with no US equivalent.


----------



## Olekz (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Stuck faucet cartridge. 23mm socket required*

To replace the cartridge in my Graff I need to buy a 23mm socket to remove the nut holding the cartage.... 

FYI, this thread helped me and I hope the 23mm infor helps someone else.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bobthe Builder1 (Dec 21, 2017)

It just pulls out. It is not threaded so don't turn it, it will not turn. Use a pair of pliers and pull straight up.


----------



## Jim Gialamas (Dec 7, 2020)

orange said:


> Glad you got it. A little more force was the answer, -- Someone will come by this thread some day looking at removing a Graff cartridge....


I'm the guy! Thank you for this thread!


----------

